# Then and now...



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

A few 'then and now' pix from the boiler room of USS Mispillion, AO 105. The last 2 will be in a following post in this thread.

1. From check level, BT3 Ken Dodd lighting fires in #1 boiler (fwd stbd) 1972. The camera position is close to right above the Bailey Board.

2. Close to same position, 1/12/12, Mare Island drydock.

3. From boiler flat, looking aft at #4 boiler (aft port) 1972. BTFN Wayne Rankin sharpens his knife as BTFN Michael Dougherty (Bootcamp) and BTFN Tex Wilkerson peer from the firebox access hatch. They are actually kneeling in the air casing, taking a break from doing firesides.

4. Close to same position, 1/12/12, Mare Island drydock.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

5. Much of B division, early 1972, in front of the Bailey Board.
Back row: BTFN Graham Symmons, BT2 Toby Renya, BTFN Michael Dougherty, BT3 Ken Dodd, BTFN Dan Gary, BTFN James Pobog (me).
Front row: BTFN Wayne Rankin, BT3 Larry Young, BT3 Charles Brubaker.

6. From near the same position, 1/12/12, Mare Island drydock.


----------

